# How can I get the BIOS screen on my Dell?



## jordanllgg45 (May 3, 2010)

I am having some trouble finding that blue bios screen on my Dell. And the model of my Dell is a Dimension 4600 with XP Home Edition. I looked everywhere for it, but I had no luck at all. What I am thinking is that my computer is too old to have it. Maybe I didn't download the bios or something like that. Is that possible? I also would like to overclock my pentium 4 processor too. So can I do that on my 4600 model? Just explain to me the easy and quick steps on how to do this for me, so I know on how to do it. Well anyway, just let me know on how to get this blue bios screen for my computer. Because I really want it a lot! So thank you very much.  :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Overclocking can be very risky, even for people who know what they're doing. If you don't know how to enter the BIOS, then you probably shouldn't be making any BIOS changes that could potentially damage your computer.

See here before making any changes to the settings in BIOS: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html*

How to enter the BIOS or CMOS setup: *http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm* or *http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/accessbios.htm*


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I highly doubt you will be able to OC an oem pc. The bios on oem machines are normally locked for warranty purposes.

I would listen to koala though. His advice is wise. If your still bent on doing it follow the guides he has provided to you and best of luck.


----------

